

Backpack Hydroelectric Generator for 500 Watts on the Move - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/backpack-hydroelectric-plant/

======
tocomment
I'm feeling like conservation of energy wouldn't work out. Can anyone do some
envelope math on this?

